# Fishing the Ohio River this past Friday and Saturday Night



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I have been sick of not being able to fish the river so myself and GMRcatman and our 2 other friends of ours decided to hit the river. We took 2 boats out both nights. We started fishing on Friday at 8 and fished until about 3 in the morning and on Saturday we fished from 7 pm until about 2 am.

River was chocolate brown and definitley moving fast. There was much more drift on Friday night than there was on Saturday night.

Friday was a good night. We caught 2 blues and 4 channels. However 1 of the blues was a very healthy 35 pounder with a big gut- probably full of eggs.

Here is a picture of our friend Max and the 35 pound blue he caught Friday night











Saturday night we only managed a smaller blue and a channel.

All fish came on freshly caught skipjack and shad.

We were using 10 and 12 ounce sinkers to hold the bait down and we tried to fish slacker water. We had to cut an anchor Saturday due to it getting stuck and just too much current.

All fish came after dark with the blues coming between 12:30 AM and 2 AM

Hopefully the water will keep going down- but if not I will still be going out!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Really nice fish. 10 ounce sinkers, whoa...
Think I'll wait for the water to drop a bit.
How deep did you get them?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

joebertin said:


> Really nice fish. 10 ounce sinkers, whoa...
> Think I'll wait for the water to drop a bit.
> How deep did you get them?


They came in about 30 ft of water. Haha I have been waiting missed almost the whole months of March and April from fishing the river and could not take it anymore...so had to go out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

WTG man, Its been killing me not being able to get on the river, were back at RFL again ths weekend for another Deer Creek Catfish Club tourney.

Salmonid


----------



## Broke with no boat (May 21, 2011)

i caught a crappie today in newport.14 inches


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

You're braver men than I. I've been sticking to the banks of the GMR fishing what little calm water exists. I have a carp, two little channels, and a blue gill to show for it.


----------

